# Had a good gas station/drugstore cigar?



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone get any good sticks from a gas station or drugstore worth mentioning?


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I absolutely loved Middleton Cherry's when I was a kid. If I see some, I'm going to try one and see if I still like them just as much.


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

shilala said:


> I absolutely loved Middleton Cherry's when I was a kid. If I see some, I'm going to try one and see if I still like them just as much.


the black and milds?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

As a matter of fact ...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15874


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

El Producto Queens and Escepcionales:tu Great machine mades, let sit in your humidor for a few weeks and they are great


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

i was going out on a friends boat once and in a jam to bring a smoke... went to quick check and grabbed a garcia vega tubo... wasnt TERRIBLE... wasn't all that great either.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Her's one someone found at Walgreens

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132109&highlight=walgreens

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=90542&highlight=blender's+gold


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

I will grab a tin of macanudo ascots at the drugstore every once in a while.


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

F.D. Grave makes a lot of "drugstore" cigars that are 100% tobacco and are quite tasty. Muniemakers in different sizes are the standard for them.
Excellent flavors of Conn. Broadleaf dominate fooling you into thinking you're smoking a much more expensive cigar.
They are much better than closeout bundles of Don Doodie's, etc.
The packs come dated so you can check to see if they're fresh.
You won't be disappointed.:2


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

bigdog20 said:


> the black and milds?


From what I understand, they're in black & mild boxes now.
They weren't that way back then. If I recall correctly, they were in a white box with script letters with no "black and mild" writing on them.

I just got back from the cigarette store where I get my snuff. Found some of the Cherry's.
This is what they look like...


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I like backwoods honey or wild rum every once in a while and a cigar called "game" is not bad. I only smoke these things is cause its all my friends like and I mooch em most of the time


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Wolf Bros Rum Crooks!!!!


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

Principes, made by La Aurora trimmings. The rum flavored is really good each is wrapped in foil 25=$15.00 :2


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> I like backwoods


:tpd:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

had a 'clear havana' from the 1940's absolutly wonderful


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I used to smoke Al Capone's from time to time before I started real cigars...


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

frogman18 said:


> El Producto Queens and Escepcionales:tu Great machine mades, let sit in your humidor for a few weeks and they are great


I received a box of the Escepcionales as a graduation gift from a friend. I didn't like them at first, but they sure have grown on me. It has to be the mildest cigar I've ever smoked, with a light and floral flavor that doesnt overpower you. It produces billows of white, creamy smoke. It's a great yard gar, or something to smoke when premium cigars aren't available.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

Wine flavored Black and Milds aren't terrible, and the smell fantastic. Great during a nice night of binge drinking.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

scoot said:


> Wine flavored Black and Milds aren't terrible, and the smell fantastic. Great during a nice night of binge drinking.


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

tchariya said:


> Wolf Bros Rum Crooks!!!!


Sadly as far as i can tell these have been discontinued due to the company that makes them, House of Windsor, has shut down.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

scoot said:


> Wine flavored Black and Milds aren't terrible, and the smell fantastic. Great during a nice night of binge drinking.


I saw these at a drugstore and thought ":suspicious:"

and then I smoked one and thought ":madgrin:"

A nice surprise, in any case


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Mac Ascots are the first "real" cigars I ever bought and still smoke one every now and again. I also like these from time-2-time....


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I'm a big fan and proponent of Backwoods Sweet N' Aromatic. Much tastier than most premium Dominican cigars, and less than a buck a piece.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

If you get through Texas, Elite Cigar Stores are part of the Sunmart Gas Stations. They have walk in Humidors and a full line if hand rolled Cigars.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

redcannon said:


> I saw these at a drugstore and thought ":suspicious:"
> 
> and then I smoked one and thought ":madgrin:"
> 
> A nice surprise, in any case


Gotta agree with you on the Black and Mild Wines. The Backwoods are pretty sweet too!


----------



## stilesedward (Dec 23, 2009)

I have heard several people say that Backwoods are a decent smoke, up until now I have refused to believe it. Maybe I'll give one a go.


----------



## Thumper2672 (Dec 4, 2007)

I started out with black and milds. I thought Jewel's Hav-a-Tampa was a step up at the time. :bolt:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

fsjonsey said:


>


I think I just threw up in my mouth remembering a grape night train hangvoeruLOL

oh yeah I used to smoke al capone cognac with no filter, rum runners, lino, and backwoods back in the day

been a long time though


----------



## Nyght81 (Jan 3, 2010)

Walgreens carries a brand called Blenders Gold. I have purchased a maduro and natural that both came in its own cedar coffin. I also purchased a 4 pack of churchill maduros and Lonsdales. I must say, I have smoked one of each and botht he maduro and natural and they were very good for the price. in fact, I have some in my humidor aging right now and can't wait to light them up in a few months and see how much they have changed. they were of course very dry since they sit on a shelf behind the register. I left them in the humidor a couple days before I gave one a shot and they all burned quite evenly so far.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah if you look back there's plenty of info on these around.

Actually the honduran toro was the first long filler, "premium" cigar i ever smoked. Im thinkin about pickin up another one just for old time's sake.


----------



## Cigar-smoker ace (Oct 30, 2009)

Yesterday i bought a pack of Swisher Sweet for old time sake. I will smoke one today.


----------



## Nyght81 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen a lot of info here and there on puff.com about the Blender's Gold brand. I gotta say, for the price, again I am impressed with the smoke. I could see these being an everyday smoke for me as they are cheap and walgreens is close. If there was a traditional B&M cigar shop nearby I'd see what they have, but there isn't, lol. Right now my humi consists of Blender's Gold and Drew Estate, not much of a variety, but I just recently picked cigar smoking back up after I smoked almost every day in Afghanistan.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Nyght81 said:


> Yeah, I've seen a lot of info here and there on puff.com about the Blender's Gold brand. I gotta say, for the price, again I am impressed with the smoke. I could see these being an everyday smoke for me as they are cheap and walgreens is close. If there was a traditional B&M cigar shop nearby I'd see what they have, but there isn't, lol. Right now my humi consists of Blender's Gold and Drew Estate, not much of a variety, but I just recently picked cigar smoking back up after I smoked almost every day in Afghanistan.


well if you do want to make this an every day smoke, pick up a bundle so you can have them humidified properly. also look around online and elsewhere if you want a value-priced everyday smoke.

CI has my favorite bundle, the Calle Ocho, and you can Flor de Oliva bundles for cheap aswell.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

+1 on the backwoods. Obviously nothing is going to compare to a proper cigar, but they are pretty damn good for the $. Personally I like the grape backwoods the most almost like smoking a jolly rancher lol. Beware though there is a berry and a grape. I don't care for the berry.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Glad this thread came back to the top. I've recently discovered Muniemaker and Topper.

I went to a local B&M looking for Backwoods (on a tight budget right now...real tight), and saw larger cigars for the same price, and in the humidor at that. I picked up a few Muniemakers and a few Toppers, all in oscuro, and I can't believe nobody talks about these.


----------



## storm_rider_1 (Dec 19, 2009)

i like backwoods when im fishing.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Here in Texas we have a brand called Travis Club. It's a machine made cigar by Finck Cigar in San Antonio. I like the Senator, natural Conn. wrapper/binder and all tobacco mixed filler. A little over 5" and 52 ring. Not bad at all.

+1 on the Blender's Gold. I like the maddie Toro size. I have a couple of bundles in the coolerdor resting and a handful in the humi for quick access. Again, pretty good.

In my grading of these kinds of sticks I assign equal value to "not bad" and "pretty good". : D


----------

